# W-Lan, G-Lan oder Lan?



## P@inkiller (1. März 2011)

Hallo an alle,

Ich habe ein Problem und zwar. Zuhause haben wir eine Fritz Box die genau eine Etage tiefer steht.
Hier nun mein Problem, weil ich so viel Technik Kram in meinem Zimmer habe, bin ich fast wie isoliert und deshalb empfange ich ein schwaches bis gar kein 
Internet (5 kb).
Nun meine Frage, lohnt es sich G-LAN anzuschaffen bzw. Ist das gut?
Sollte ich ein LAN Kabel legen; da ist das problem, das ich mindestens 20m verlegen müsste, weil ich erstmal aufn Speicher ein Kabel ziehen musste und dann wieder zurück.
Oder soll ich einfach (fur mich ziemlich überteuerten) neuen WLAN Stick kaufen.

-> also wir haben bei w-LAN eine 6000 Verbindung und ich möchte gerne bis zum Anschlag runterladen 

-> Achso Wenn man z.b. Eine 50000 Flat zulegt, kann man das Volumen überhaupt nutzen? bZw. Wo kann ich schauen für wie viel Die Kabel bei uns im ort ausgelegt sind?

Bitte um Hilfe,

Mb
MfG 
P@inkiller


----------



## jumperm (1. März 2011)

Was ist G-LAN? Meinst du Wireless LAN nach dem IEEE 802.11g Standard?


----------



## P@inkiller (1. März 2011)

G-lAn ist eine internet Verbindung die über Strom Leitungen geht. D.h. Man muss den einen und selben Stromkreis zwischen Fritz Box und PC haben.
Ich meine wireless lan


----------



## robbe (1. März 2011)

P@inkiller schrieb:


> G-lAn ist eine internet Verbindung die über  Strom Leitungen geht. D.h. Man muss den einen und selben Stromkreis  zwischen Fritz Box und PC haben.


Dann meinst du D-LAN.
Also am besten ist eigentlich immer ein Richtiges LAN Kabel. Wenn die Verlegung für dich nicht zu aufwendig ist, solltest du das bevorzugen. Von der Länge her brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen, bis 100m sollten da drin sein.
Ob D-lan gut funktioniert, hängt von mehreren Faktoren ab, vorallem aber wie alt eure Stromleitungen sind. Außerdem ist das auch nicht grade die billigste Methode.
Ob dir ein neuer W-LAN Stick/Karte was bringen würde weiß ich nicht. Welchen hast du denn jetzt?


----------



## Jimini (1. März 2011)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle ein normales Ethernet-Kabel verlegen, wenn es irgendwie möglich ist. D-LAN hat häufig Latenzprobleme und ist anfällig für andere Verbraucher (Billignetzteile von Elektrogeräten im selben Stromkreis beispielsweise). Zudem ist Ethernet immer noch am billigsten, schnellsten und einfachsten zu konfigurieren.

Zu deiner Frage bezüglich der nutzbaren Geschwindigkeit: dein Provider stellt dir vertraglich die Geschwindigkeit zur Verfügung, die er liefern kann. Habt ihr einen hohen Dämpfungswert, fällt die Geschwindigkeit entsprechend niedriger aus. Wie genau das genommen wird, ist dabei von Provider zu Provider unterschiedlich - die Telekom ist da sehr restriktiv, andere sehen es nicht ganz so eng.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Stuntman1962 (1. März 2011)

Einfach mal zum PC-Händler deines Vertrauens gehen und so ein D-Lan mal mitnehmen und testen. Ich habe mir seinerzeit das 200er D-Lan von MSI geholt und bin sehr zufrieden. Die sind mit einer integrierten Steckdose. 
Bei mir hat es geklappt und unser Haus ist auch schon etwas älter. Wichtig ist, dass die Steckdose am Router und die am PC eine Sicherung haben. Dann sollte das klappen. 
Aber wie gesagt einfach mal ausprobieren und wenn es nicht funktioniert zurück bringen.  
Ein Test bei mir hat ergeben, dass der Durchfluss genauso gut ist, wie beim LAN-Kabel.


----------



## riedochs (1. März 2011)

Stuntman1962 schrieb:


> Wichtig ist, dass die Steckdose am Router und die am PC eine Sicherung haben. Dann sollte das klappen.
> Aber wie gesagt einfach mal ausprobieren und wenn es nicht funktioniert zurück bringen.
> Ein Test bei mir hat ergeben, dass der Durchfluss genauso gut ist, wie beim LAN-Kabel.



Das ist nicht wichtig. Die ct hat in einem ausführlichen Test alle diese Märchen widerlegt. D-Lan funktioniert sogar innerhalb unseres Hauses über mehrere Zähler hinweg (was die ct im übrigen auch bestätigt). Die entsprechende ct Ausgabe kann ich bei Bedarf heraussuchen.


----------



## Stuntman1962 (1. März 2011)

Dann ist doch alles gut! 
Wie gesagt, bei mir läuft es super. Ich möchte das D-Lan nicht mehr missen.
Ist nur die Frage ob der TE etwa 100,- € ausgeben möchte. 
Die D-Lan Adapter ohne Steckdose sind aber billiger.


----------



## P@inkiller (1. März 2011)

@Robbe ich habe den Standard, also den vor dem gelben

@Stuntman: Media Markt will geschlagene 100€ für D-Lan

Und ein neuer W-LAN Stick kostet 60€ 


Och mochte relativ wenig ausgeben und och will auch bald ein 16000  Verbindung haben, was fur ein LAN Kabel ist da gut?


----------



## Stuntman1962 (1. März 2011)

Wenn du bis zum Anschlag runterladen und du auch eventuell eine schnellere DSL-Leitung möchtest, 
würde ich mir das Geld für einen WLan-Stick schenken. 
Nimm ein Lankabel oder DLan.  MSI Epower 200 kostet etwa 50,- € ohne integrierte Steckdose


----------



## robbe (1. März 2011)

W-lan stick 60€? Wo guckst du denn da nach. Schau mal im Preisvergleich, da gehen die 300Mbit/s Stick bei 10€ los. Netzwerk WLAN/Funk/WLAN-Adapter USB/LAN 802.11n, 300Mbps | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Beim Lan kabel ist es eigentlich völlig egal, welches du nimmst. Da reicht ein ganz normales CAT 5e Patch Kabel. Die schaffen bis 1Gbit, da sollten 16mbit kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## Jimini (1. März 2011)

P@inkiller schrieb:


> Och mochte relativ wenig ausgeben und och will auch bald ein 16000  Verbindung haben, was fur ein LAN Kabel ist da gut?


 
Du brauchst mindestens CAT4 (bis 20MBit/s), allerdings bekommst du heutzutage eigentlich überall nur noch mindestens CAT5 (bis 100 MBit/s). Am gescheitesten wäre es aber, wenn du direkt CAT5e oder CAT6 verlegst, damit bist du für Gigabit-Ethernet gewappnet für den Fall, dass du mal größere Datenmengen durchs Netz schieben oder irgendwann irgendwas à la NAS anschaffen willst.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Stuntman1962 (1. März 2011)

@Painkiller

Ich habe ja auch nicht davon geredet, dass du zum Mediamarkt gehen sollst! 
Die verkaufen meistens nur Devolo und das ist teuer. 
Wie schon gesagt, MSI kostet fast überall um die 50,- € und gut ist.


----------



## P@inkiller (1. März 2011)

Wäre das jetzt etwas gutes oder schlechtes?

http://wap.ebay.de/Pages/ViewItem.a...l?ViewItem&item=180527438630&autoredirect=off


----------



## robbe (1. März 2011)

Das würde gehen.


----------



## P@inkiller (1. März 2011)

Der?
http://wap.ebay.de/Pages/ViewItem.a...l?ViewItem&item=180527438630&autoredirect=off


----------



## Stuntman1962 (1. März 2011)

@p@inkiller

Hast du nur Mediamarkt in der Nähe, keinen Computer oder Elektronikladen?
Wenn doch geh doch mal dort hin und frage einfach mal nach Cat 6 Netzwerkkabel und wie teuer das ist.
Ich glaube kaum, dass du da bei Ebay erheblich günstiger weg kommst. 
Aber selbst bei Mediamarkt gibt es noch einigermaßen günstiges Netzwerkkabel. 
Musst da nur mal in die unteren Regale schauen.


----------



## robbe (1. März 2011)

Also das die im Mediamarkt günstig sind, wage ich mal stark zu bewzeifeln.
@ Painkiller: CAT 6 kannst du auch nehmen, im Prinzip ist es aber egal ob CAT 5e oder 6.
Beide schaffen 1Gbit, CAT 6 ist lediglich noch etwas besser abgeschrimt, was sich aber beim Normalnutzer nicht wirklich bemerkbar machen dürfte.


----------



## Stuntman1962 (1. März 2011)

@robbe
Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass die an sich günstig sind. 
Habe ihm ja gesagt, wo er schauen soll. 
Trotzdem haben die auch Netzwerkkabel, die etwas günstiger sind. 
Wie gesagt, mal in die unteren Regale schauen. Ist zumindest bei unserem Mediamarkt so.


----------



## P@inkiller (1. März 2011)

Bei mir in der Umgebung ist alles teuer.
Kann ich das nehmen, weil das ist ja sau günstig.

http://wap.ebay.de/Pages/ViewItem.a...l?ViewItem&item=180527438630&autoredirect=off


----------



## robbe (1. März 2011)

Ja, ich denke das kannst du bedenkenlos nehmen.


----------



## Stuntman1962 (1. März 2011)

@P@inkiller

Wenn du bei PCGH mal den Preisvergleich bemühst, wirst du verschiedene Anbieter finden, die es für einen ähnlichen Preis verkaufen.


----------



## robbe (1. März 2011)

Lass in doch da kaufen. Is doch völlig Wurst ob er es bei einem seriösen Ebay Händler oder einem Online Shop kauft.


----------



## Stuntman1962 (1. März 2011)

@robbe

Natürlich kann er kaufen, wo er will.
War ja auch nur mal ein Vorschlag.
Wollte damit niemanden zu nahe treten.


----------



## P@inkiller (1. März 2011)

Ok^^, habt ihr was besseres günstigeres oder Wat?


----------



## Stuntman1962 (1. März 2011)

@P@inkiller

Wie Robbe schon sagt, dort kaufen oder vorher noch mal den Preisvergleich bei PCGH bemühen.
Seite hochscrollen, oben den Preisvergleich anklicken und dort dann in dem entsprechenden Unterpunkt den Artikel auswählen, den du suchst.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (1. März 2011)

Ich hab mal bei reichelt.de oder so nen lan kabel gekauft, 30 m fürn appel und nen ei. 

Kabel qird wohl das beste sein. Wenn du mehrere geräte oben hast die internet brauchen , holste dir noch nen switch und daa thema is gegessen

Sent from my iPhone using PCGHExtreme


----------

